

Ask HN: How many side projects did you work on this year? - safetyscissors

I personally worked on five.<p>iOS Game - Harvey Vs TheBadBits: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/harvey-versus-thebadbits/id477710593?ls=1&#38;mt=8%20%20<p>Sinatra App - eight - twitter magic 8 ball - eightapp.safetyscissors.co<p>Ruby Gem - Cloak: encrypted password storage - http://rubygems.org/gems/cloak<p>Rails app - Styylt: Style sharing app (Still working on it) - http://styy.lt<p>iOS Utility - StatusPad (Still working on it, well just waiting for iTunesConnect to come back) - News, Twitter, Schedule and Weather feed for the iPad.<p>What did you folks work on?
======
kstenerud
ObjectAL - iOS audio library that makes audio easy:
<https://github.com/kstenerud/ObjectAL-for-iPhone>

IOS Universal Framework - Xcode template that adds iOS static framework
support: <https://github.com/kstenerud/iOS-Universal-Framework>

KSJSON - World's fastest JSON library for iOS:
<https://github.com/kstenerud/KSJSON>

Objective Gems - Ongoing iOS programmer's toolbox:
<https://github.com/kstenerud/Objective-Gems>

And a couple of stealth projects that I'm not ready to reveal yet.

------
patrickryan
Just one since I was busy with my senior design project for the first half of
the year in order to finish college.

Skillow, A pinboard for entrepreneurs: <http://skillow.com>

------
dangrossman
Many that I never made public, but one that survived.

<http://www.dialshield.com/>

